# big snook



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Dang...!


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Way to go! What a PIG! What pound test line were you using?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

doesn't count, it was foul hooked. 

looks like one of them costa rica babies


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

That is a big snook, nice fish Dave


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

What area was that caught in? I'am thinking Costa Rica????


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

that guy does not look strong enough to even hold the fish with two hands let alone 1 hand. and a fish that big would have spooled his little abu garcia but its a nice looking fish looks like a world record. kinda of mading to think someone caught that fish from the shore and i want to take a boat out everyweekend to catch those.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> What area was that caught in? I'am thinking Costa Rica????


If memory serves me it was costa or one of those central america destinations. that pic has been floating around for a few years and at the moment I can't recall where I saw it first. But I know its nothing new. Great fish no doubt, but not news. - eric


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

eye looks a little cloudy to be a fresh catch


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> a fish that big would have spooled his little abu garcia


not really. I've never caught one that big but I have caught several to 30lbs fishing the inlets in Miami, the spawning areas in Marco and Isle of Capri. Snook don't run far, they burst for cover. Without cover the only real risk is a cut off from the gill plate. Here's a pic I took of a 44" snook a friend of mine caught on a 12lb spinning outfit while we were fishing in Stuart a couple years back. The fish had no where close by to cut him off. So he played him patiently with all fingers and toes crossed. About 15 minutes later we had a happy hero pic.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats a lot more believeable fish than the other one


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

right arm or elbow or whatever that is looks out of place.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

wow biggest snook i ever seen, does smell fishy, how do you bring that thing on a light plug outfit through the sand and undertow??? plus its foul hooked like stated, fights not the same dont count as a catch just a land. ;D


----------



## chandler27 (Jul 24, 2007)

Could just be a really little dude :-?


----------



## White_Lightning (Dec 15, 2006)

Tom is right. The first thing I noticed was the eye. The fish also has a double curve to it. A live fish wouldn't look like an "S" curve if you know what I mean. 

Of all the snook that I have caught over the years I never had one that dark until after it is dead or if it came out of the back country where tanin stained water is flowing into a creek or bay. There ain't no creek where he is fishing!!!!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

the river outfall and surrounding beaches are tannin stained water down there so that doesn't bother me so much. Regardless the picture is definitely suspicious and its been around the internet a while, but its still a big snook.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

I strong like tractor ;D but don't think i could hold a 65 # fish up with one hand. [smiley=bs.gif]


----------

